
Whatsapp is currently down worldwide, affecting thousands of users - geraltofrivia
http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/latest-news/611154/WhatsApp-Down-Problem-Message-App-Outage-Not-Working-Worldwide-International-Crashes
======
lazaroclapp
Wait, 'thousands of users'? I though Whatsapp daily user base was nearing a
billion by now... so, is this a very rare failure or...? Because honestly, if
it's a total outage, then it this is likely on the order of the entire
telephone system for the U.S. going down one day, if not more significant.

~~~
geraltofrivia
I am not too sure, but I have a friend here, sitting beside me and he can
easily send and receive messages from other people. So I'm pretty sure it
hasn't affected every WhatsApp user everywhere. Maybe it's a matter of a new
built released for specific phones, or maybe it just affects a random set of
people.

